# Maxspect Glaive and Razor



## greenmac75 (11 Dec 2014)

Hi folks looking for some feedback on either of these lighting units the Maxspect Glaive and Razor. I would really like to know if anybody is using them and what results you have had.

Cheers Stephen


----------



## Solex (11 Dec 2014)

Hi Stephen,

I have the 160W 8000K Razor, had no problems at all. 
Its a very bright LED unit. Way to bright at 100%. Iam running it at 40% on its own stand above the tank.
Would buy it again.

Sanj is also using one of them.


----------



## greenmac75 (11 Dec 2014)

thanks solex what size of tank are you running i was looking at the same model for a 1200 mm tank possibly getting the 120 degree lenses


----------



## Solex (11 Dec 2014)

80x45x60cm iam not sure what lens angle I have. There was no choice when I bought it. I really like the shimmering effect if the multiple light sources on the scape and sand. I am debating if I should raise the unit and hang it from the ceiling to get more spread light. It is a bit focused.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmac75 (11 Dec 2014)

it comes with 90 degree lenses, dont know if this is of interest but charterhouse aquatics sell 120 degree lens for £10


----------



## kirk (12 Dec 2014)

Hi, I had one off sanj, the maxspect razor is a great bit of kit very sleek silent( if you ever turn it up enough to warant the fans kicking in).  The spread is good you can just raise it up on the wires to get more spread. I have the 60cm one sat at least 2ft from substrate over a 80cmx40x40 running at a max of 50% on two of the mid programmes then tapers down to 5%.  They are very powerful leds. The only downside is the price I was lucky to get mine very reasonably priced in mint condition from sanj with the extra bonus of meeting him and getting to see his huge tanks.


----------



## kirk (12 Dec 2014)

Just a low quality pic , but you get an idea on the spread. It's on 45 in the pic, as I said more that enough light.


----------



## kirk (12 Dec 2014)

Sorry it's not 60cm the light unit lenth is 52cm long, the tank is 80cm, more than enough for my plants, also I plan to drop down to a 60cm long tank when funds permit. One pretty cool thing is at night in the lounge we don't need any other lighting on so a extra saving of electric on top of the cheap running of the razor.    as I said it's just the forking out the lump sum for the light to start with,  I saved up, sell some plants sell some shrimp wash a few cars clean some windows,........ bob a job.


----------



## naz (13 Dec 2014)

i was going to buy the maxspeck razor but decided not to because of the light spectum,only had it in a 8000k instead of 6500k ,brought 2 tmc tile 1200 in the end with dimmer unit,wish i would of gone for mh lighting, do not light led light after spending 600 quid...


----------



## kirk (13 Dec 2014)

It's grows plant fine though naz. Why don't you like leds?  I know some don't like the shimmer effect.


----------



## naz (14 Dec 2014)

i dont like the look of the led,s light when you turn them up,extremly bright,and thay dont do nothing for the colours of the plants,greens and reds,i only run my leds at a maxinine of 50% over my 120cm tank thay are very very powerful as i have found out,with a algea outbreak,with t5 you get a realy green look to the plants,with leds,i dont think you do,i just recently went down charterhouse aquatics,and had a look at the ada tank,thay are running a ada solar 1 mh light on the tank,and it is very impressive,anyone thinking of buying a expensive light unit,i would look at ada light even though it cost about 5 pound a month to run,havent decided if im going to try to sell my lighting and go for one of these...


----------



## kirk (14 Dec 2014)

Hi naz, are all your leds the same colour on your unit.? Yes if I crank mine up I'm asking for trouble with algae but I too had this with the T5 probably worse. But at least you can control these led units also adjust the height. I think the plant colour is fine under the razor but there are 3 different colour leds on two different channels. Growth is nowhere near as fast as the jbl t5's I used to run but probably because I run them low.


----------

